# Kuriose Abbuchung



## FlorianReiz (1 Februar 2017)

Habe plötzlich 4,99 auf meiner Handyrechnung von einer Firma Content ....
Was bitteschön kann das denn sein ???


----------



## BenTigger (1 Februar 2017)

Ommmm... Hmmm Wahrsagen kann ich nicht....
Entweder mehr Details oder nutze Google.


----------



## jupp11 (1 Februar 2017)

Oder die Hinweise und Ratschläge lesen > http://www.computerbetrug.de/kostenfalle-hohe-handyrechnung-durch-fremde-leistungen

Hier eine ( vorläufige ) Übersicht welche Abzocke(r) sich dahinter verbergen könnte(n)
https://www.kanzlei-hollweck.de/ratgeber/drittanbieter/


----------



## Questionmark (29 Februar 2020)

Es gibt viele facettenreiche Schilderungen zum gleichen Problem "Drittanbieterabo auf der Mobilfunkrechnung". Wer allerdings über Widersprüche und Rücklastschriften nicht weiterkommt, muss einen Anwalt einschalten. Hierzu mein Tipp: Einen guten Anwalt kontaktieren, der auch bereit ist nach RVG (am besten direkt mit der Rechtsschutzversicherung) abzurechnen. Ich warne vor den Herrschaften, die mit gut gemachten Webseiten und dort hinterlegten Tipps und Musterschreiben geschädigte Kunden anlocken und hier insbesondere die, die per Vorkasse eine Vergütungsvereinbarung außerhalb der RVG vereinbaren wollen. Diese Anwälte können dann -wenn sie erst einmal per Vorkasse kassiert haben- sich jederzeit aus dem Verfahren zurückziehen. Ich darf hierzu aus einem mir bekannten Fall zitieren:" Rein rechtlich gesehen, müsste der Mobilfunkanbieter den Schadensbetrag erstatten. Dies ist nach Lage der Dinge nur auf dem Klagewege durchsetzbar. Eine Klage ist nicht sinnvoll, da die Höhe des Schadensbetrags (hier eine Summe in niedrigen 4-stelligen Bereich) in keiner Relation zu meiner Vergütung (zum Stundensatz im Rahmen einer Vergütungsvereinbarung) steht....(..)"


----------



## Questionmark (2 März 2020)

Questionmark schrieb:


> Es gibt viele facettenreiche Schilderungen zum gleichen Problem "Drittanbieterabo auf der Mobilfunkrechnung". Wer allerdings über Widersprüche und Rücklastschriften nicht weiterkommt, muss einen Anwalt einschalten. Hierzu mein Tipp: Einen guten Anwalt kontaktieren, der auch bereit ist nach RVG (am besten direkt mit der Rechtsschutzversicherung) abzurechnen. Ich warne vor den Herrschaften, die mit gut gemachten Webseiten und dort hinterlegten Tipps und Musterschreiben geschädigte Kunden anlocken und hier insbesondere die, die per Vorkasse eine Vergütungsvereinbarung außerhalb der RVG vereinbaren wollen. Diese Anwälte können dann -wenn sie erst einmal per Vorkasse kassiert haben- sich jederzeit aus dem Verfahren zurückziehen. Ich darf hierzu aus einem mir bekannten Fall zitieren:" Rein rechtlich gesehen, müsste der Mobilfunkanbieter den Schadensbetrag erstatten. Dies ist nach Lage der Dinge nur auf dem Klagewege durchsetzbar. Eine Klage ist nicht sinnvoll, da die Höhe des Schadensbetrags (hier eine Summe in niedrigen 4-stelligen Bereich) in keiner Relation zu meiner Vergütung (zum Stundensatz im Rahmen einer Vergütungsvereinbarung) steht....(..)"


Nachtrag: Insbesondere ist Vorsicht bei folgenden "vertrauenserweckenden" Formulierungen geboten: "Außergerichtliche Angelegenheiten werden in den meisten Fällen über günstige Pauschalgebühren im Rahmen einer Vergütungsvereinbarung abgerechnet. Eine solche Gebühr fällt nur einmalig für die gesamte außergerichtliche Tätigkeit an. Zusatzkosten entstehen Ihnen nicht (...)
Vor Erteilung eines Mandats bitte vorab klären, wann die Gebühr fällig ist -> bei Vorkasse besser kein Mantat erteilen!!!!


----------



## zeljaa (18 August 2020)

Auf Google kannst du auch nach einer Lösung suchen, solltest du immer noch so ein problem haben


----------



## jupp11 (18 August 2020)

Google dein Freund und Helfer


----------

